# Best way to get USA visa



## honeybeee2000

I am a 24yr old British female. I have a British passport but currently reside in Cyprus.

I am qualified as a beauty therapist & personal trainer but currently work in the Real Estate field & would prefer to continue in this sector. I also have GCSEs & A-Levels but do not currently have any diploma in real estate, just experience.

Can anyone give me ANY advice whatsoever on how to go about getting into the states?

I fell in love with Florida afew years ago, as I worked on one of the cruise liners & was in Miami twice a week. I have the C1-D overseas visa valid for 10years, will this make any difference?

Ideally I would like to be sponsored by a company & am very willing to pay these fees myself through my future monthly wages. 

Has anyone got any ideas or helpful advice? Any suggestions much appreciated

Regards,

Annabel


----------



## Bevdeforges

As you've no doubt already seen here on the board, you've got a real uphill battle ahead of you.

And one little word of warning - if a company sponsors you, they are absolutely forbidden under law to recoup any of the fees they pay for your visa processing. If you offer to pay them back, they may drop you, fearing that you're a "mole" or something for the immigration services. If a company is willing to hire you and do the visa paperwork, say thank you and nothing else!

And real estate is one of those fields that is having a very rough time at the moment. Lots of people in the US got a real estate license in the heady go-go years. There are going to be plenty of unemployed real estate folks in the US over the next couple of years, so your chances in that field are likely somewhere between "slim" and "none."

At 24, you're certainly not too old to consider going over as a student. Admittedly, you'd need some savings to cover tuition and living expenses (you're fairly limited in how much you can work on a student visa), and you'd have to go back home for a while when you were done, but it might give you some time to ride out the current economic crisis and set yourself up for the job market in Florida on your return.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit

honeybeee2000 said:


> Can anyone give me ANY advice whatsoever on how to go about getting into the states?


Don't see any prospects of employment sponsorship here at all.

A C/D 1 visa is inferior to a visa waiver. So that's a red herring and not worth pursuing

Best bet: www.match.com!


----------



## pinoy_techie

If you really decided to live, migrate or work in the US, my suggestion is why don't hire an US immigration lawyer?


----------



## Fatbrit

pinoy_techie said:


> If you really decided to live, migrate or work in the US, my suggestion is why don't hire an US immigration lawyer?


What for at this stage? Lawyers don't have magic wands!


----------



## honeybeee2000

Thanks for all your replies, do you think it would be worthwhile coming over to the states & trying to get sponsored in person? I believe I am allowed to stay 3 months


----------



## honeybeee2000

3 months as a tourist..


----------



## Bevdeforges

honeybeee2000 said:


> Thanks for all your replies, do you think it would be worthwhile coming over to the states & trying to get sponsored in person? I believe I am allowed to stay 3 months


You can always come over and try your luck. But right now, even the natives are having considerable difficulty finding work. 

You should know that it costs an employer pretty dearly to petition for a visa candidate. They have to show that they have tried to find someone already in the US with the right to work and have had no luck. In the fields you've mentioned, there's no real reason for an employer to go through all the time, trouble and expense of a visa petition. Beauty therapists, personal trainers and real estate agents are available by the truckload in most parts of the country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit

honeybeee2000 said:


> Thanks for all your replies, do you think it would be worthwhile coming over to the states & trying to get sponsored in person? I believe I am allowed to stay 3 months



The only residency visa you currently qualify for is an EB3 immigrant visa. There's a waiting list of around 5 years assuming you'd even get on to the list. That means that if you found an employer who was willing to sponsor you this trip, you'd return to Cyprus at the end of your 90 days stay, and be returning to start your new job in the US around 2014! There are other hurdles you would need to pass through, too. Ain't gonna happen, I'm afraid.


----------



## twostep

honeybeee2000 said:


> Thanks for all your replies, do you think it would be worthwhile coming over to the states & trying to get sponsored in person? I believe I am allowed to stay 3 months


a) You have no realtor license. Not to mention a book of business, connections or market experience while particularly FL is experiencing a real estate crisis.

b) You find a broker willing to sponsor you. On what grounds? The requirement are clear. Just read up on it. USCIS Home Page

c) VWP entry allows a stay up to 90 days not three months. The final decision lies with the immigration officer at point of entrance.


----------



## synthia

Good point on that 90 days. The day you arrive and the day you leave count. Be sure to count the 90 days carefully so you don't overstay. A lot of people in a lot of countries get stuck paying fines because they start thinking of 90 day visas as three month visas.


----------

